# Pages web qui se coupent toutes seules....



## ladymerenwen9 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis depuis peu en possession de l'iPad 2 et suis déçue à cause d'un point précis.

Lorsque je cherche à écrire un post sur n'importe quel forum au bout de peut être 1 min la page se coupe toute seul, je me retrouve sur mon écran d'accueil avec mon pavé d'écriture perdu.

Bref, aucun lien avec ma connexion c'est bien l'iPad qui merde....

D'autres personnes ont ils le probleme ? À quoi est ce due ?

Au prix payé j'ose prétendre qu'on puisse aller sur des forums sans subir ces coupures intempestives.....


----------



## Heatflayer (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

Tu es en quelle version logicielle ? Avec quel navigateur ? Sur le forum MacG j'espère


----------



## ladymerenwen9 (23 Novembre 2011)

je suis sous iOS 5 mais j'avais le meme soucis sur la dernière version de l'iOS 4.

navigateur de base donc safari.

jusque la pas de soucis sur macG j'ai réussi a écrire mon problème sans trop de merdouille


----------



## Heatflayer (24 Novembre 2011)

Essaie peut-être avec un autre navigateur, comme Diigo Browser, on sait jamais.


----------

